# jTop Does Not Show Jail Name



## jstarcher (Aug 27, 2012)

I have several jails running on my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE server and I would like to use jTop to see which jail is using resources. When I invoke jtop on the host machine as root the Jail column for all processes just shows <dead>.

Am I doing it wrong or is the port broken in 9.0? I've never used it before so I cannot speak to earlier versions.


----------

